# simplest steam engine



## deatharena89 (May 3, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my first steam engine made using very simple parts like cardboard, disposable syringe, straw, pen end caps and bicycle spokes. Cannot hold the breadth for longer time.

How much economical can you make your engine? Here it is costs only about Rs.10. Blowed air through mouth thats why produces lower rpm use compressor(i dont have one) iam sure it will give good results. Hope you all like my engine and video. Took nearly 20minutes to make the engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3gLL4LSitE[/ame]


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 3, 2012)

Good for you! It shows that when there is a will there is a way. Also, I am happy that you weren't cheating death with this engine. Great job. Thm: I'm going to give you a karma for the shear simplicity and ingenuity of it.

Bob


----------



## steamer (May 3, 2012)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Good for you! It shows that when there is a will there is a way. Also, I am happy that you weren't cheating death with this engine. Great job. Thm: I'm going to give you a karma for the shear simplicity and ingenuity of it.
> 
> Bob



I would concur! Well Done!

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 3, 2012)

Very good Ganesh. If you want it to run for longer periods of time, get a politician to blow in the tube!!!----Brian


----------



## crab (May 3, 2012)

Great! If you want a cheap compressor get one fo these--






Bill L.


----------



## deatharena89 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone and also thanks for the karma


----------

